# طلب خاص بداترة التكم فى حضانة الاطفال



## maarekmaarek (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*اريد مساعدتكم بشتى الطرق فى تصميم دائرة التحكم (بور+انذار+شاشة ديجيتال+........) لحضانة الاطفال (مشروع تخرجى)لانى لااريد شرائها جاهزة*​


----------



## فداء (27 نوفمبر 2009)

لتصميم دائرة power يلزمك محول خافض للجهد يعني من 220فولت وتردد 50 هيرتز الى 16 فولت مثلا ثم بعد ذلك قنطرة full wave bridge rectifier


----------



## فداء (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ثم مكثفات بهدف عمل تنعيم للاشارة smoothing ثم منظم regulator 78xx & regulator 79xx
مثلا للحصول على جهد مقداره +12فولت يلزمك regulator 7812 وللقيمة السالبة يلزمك 7912


----------



## فداء (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لدوائر الانذار في الحاضنة حدد بالضبط ماذا تريد
http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/psu_5v.html


----------



## maarekmaarek (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخى فداء على الاهتمام والرد
انا عايز دائرة جاهزة للتطبيق لانى لم ادرس ميكروكنترول 
وشرحها وتكون دائرة بور يتصل بها الموتور(لا اعرف ماذا ستكون مواصفات الموتور لسة!!!!!!!!) وملف تسخين ( لا اعرف قدرته!!!!!!!)وثرموستات و بها دائرة حماية لحماية الدائرة عند حدوث أعطال او انقطاع التيار الانذار مثلا لدرجة حرارة والرطوبة
وعايز أعرف مسار الهواء داخل الحضانة هيكون ازاى
ومجموعتنا واقفة على تنفيذ دائرة الكنترول للحضانة ثم بعد ذلك سيتم تنفيذ الباقى (البودى .............)وسيكون التقرير عن الحضانة لا يقل عن 30 ورقةوتم جمع17 ورقة حتى الان فحاول ان تساعدنى قر استطاعتك


----------



## التراس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوي لو يوفرون لنا الأخوان الديا قرام الأصلي للجهاز وتصميمه وانت اقتبس منه وطوره زي ماتحب .. 

أن شاء الله تلقي الي تحتاجه ويساعدونا االاخوان بهذا الجهاز

بالتوفيق


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت اى حاجة


----------



## maarekmaarek (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مفيش ردود على ليا ليه


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (4 يناير 2010)

دائرة التحكم فى الحرارة لحضانة الاطفال تتمثل فى الاتى 
1-سخان 400 وات:86:
2-حساس لكى يحس الحرارة المطلوب التحكم فيها (BT100-BT1000 ):86:
3-دائرة إنذار وتتكون من جرس أو led وبطارية:86:
الفرعون العاشق 
 مطر


----------



## التراس (7 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية مطر ومعارك وربنا يسهل للجميع


----------

